# CPMA-Anyone else having trouble passing this test?



## twdevore

Three attempts and three fails. I'm about to give up. Anyone else having issues passing this? I studied AAPC's study guide. I did the online tests multiple times and yet I've failed yet again. Anyone know the pass/fail rate for this test? 

I don't think the study guide prepares you enough for the Government/Regulations section. That's one of my weak areas. The study guide focuses on Starck and Lincoln laws but the test covers so much more that I just don't think is discussed in deep enough detail.

I'd appreciate your opinions.


----------



## Vannoyj

*Passing CPMA Exam*

Hello,  
I just read your post regarding your deficiency in Government/Regulations section.  Having studied for this exam several years ago, I cannot remember all the information, but I do have the study guide I could go through.  

Maybe you can make flash cards for this section?  Do you plan to re-take the exam anytime soon?  Maybe you could get with a study buddy online if not available to meet in person?


Janie


----------



## SarahEFox

I found CCO's CPMA review blitz very helpful. All I used to study for my CPMA was this and the study guide and passed.

Good Luck!


----------



## Leandra

Hello!

As someone mentioned previously - flashcards were a big help! I passed the CPMA last month and while I studied regularly I also made flashcards so I could quickly review things when I had just a few minutes to spare. I used this method for each certification exam I've taken and it hasn't failed me yet.

Good luck to you!

Leandra Tufts, CPC, CPMA, CEMC, COBGC


----------



## nalhussaini

*COBGC Exam 2019*

I noticed you also have your COBGC certification was it recent?  Asking cause I plan on taking this one next month and looking for some tips or online bootcamps.  I have the study guide and practice exams from AAPC.


----------



## reina42

SarahEFox said:


> I found CCO's CPMA review blitz very helpful. All I used to study for my CPMA was this and the study guide and passed.
> 
> Good Luck!



That's so good to hear! I just completed CCO's CPMA Blitz. Ordered the study guide and the three practice exams today. I hope to take the exam late Summer (If I fail, I still have time to retest before the end of the year)

CCO's products also helped me pass AHIMA's CCA last year!


----------



## Leandra

nalhussaini said:


> I noticed you also have your COBGC certification was it recent?  Asking cause I plan on taking this one next month and looking for some tips or online bootcamps.  I have the study guide and practice exams from AAPC.



Hi there,

I took the COBGC exam about 7 years ago. I purchased the study guide and practice exams from AAPC to use. I also referenced ACOG for information. At the time I was studying for that exam I worked for a doc who was a member of ACOG so I had access to coding and billing member only info from them.

Practice, practice, practice! Repetition is the best teacher 

Good luck and please let me know how you do!


----------



## Excelon72

I havent taken it yet but i can say i have some issues with the course. In the example a guy comes in with nausea,diaphoresis, tachycardia. and a history of CAD and hyperlipidemia. Within the past week ha had a scan which showed GERD and peptic ulcer. HLD was not mentioned anywhere but plan and in the diagnoses hx list but yet it made it into the required dx and nausea, peptic ulcer, gerd all were left out even though 3/4 of the hpi was about those symptoms. Been doing this well over a decade with a degree in health science, another degree in HIT, year long coding school, 12 years in the field and my rhit, coc and cpc and i teach outpatient coding to residents. But the way they structure these question leaves out a LOT and i frankly dont agree with a lot of the final answers. That is what is making this exam prep tough on me.


----------



## fwnewbie

Aha!! I agree with you that I don't agree with some of the test answers either and it makes it hard when similar cases are coded totally different and the rationale are.....well....they aren't very rational in my mind.


----------

